# Passfoto Beleuchtung



## Funball (11. März 2004)

Passfoto Beleuchtung

Ich brauch dringend Passfotos .Ich wollte die eigentlich mit meiner Digicam selber machen .4 Mio. Mega Pixel solten glaube ich für ein vernümftiges Passfoto ausreichen . Ich wollte das ganze eigentlich vor einer weissen Wand machen . 
Allerdings weiss ich jetzt nich ,wie man das Lich für ein gutes Passfoto am besten macht . Könnt ihr mir ein Paar Tipps geben ob das Licht von oben oder von der seite oder wie auch immer kommen soll ?


Danke im voraus Funball


----------



## Tim C. (11. März 2004)

Bitte bedenke, dass amtliche Passfotos für einen bundesdeutsches Ausweis bestimmten Vorgaben bezüglich Größe des gesichtes, Helligkeit des Hintergrunds etc. entsprechen müssen.
Musst du mal Google bemühen, habe letztens sowas gelesen.


----------



## Funball (11. März 2004)

Ok . Danke . Sollte eigentlich für den Führerschein sein . Ok ist auch ne amtliche Nummer . Hmm , stell mir das eigentlich nich so schwer vor . Aber wär trozdem nich schlecht wenn ich nochmal einen Beleuchtungs Tipp bekommen könnte .


Nachtrag :

Hab gerade eine Seite gefunden wo es um das Thema Passfoto geht . Scheint sehr gut zu sein .Hier mal der Link für alle die es interessiert.

Passfoto Normen 

Passfotos Selber machen Workshop


----------

